# PEP Singapore



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi.

I am a Canadian resident and qualified for PEP. I have plans to apply for PEP in Jan or Feb. I need some details regarding two questions

1. What is the validity of IPA Letter, how much time will be given normally to collect PEP.

2. My wife is expecting in May, will it be easy to get Dependant pass for my new born in case PEP is issued before it.

Please advise.

Regards,
Syed


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

aliaman12 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am a Canadian resident and qualified for PEP. I have plans to apply for PEP in Jan or Feb. I need some details regarding two questions
> 
> ...



PEP approval is valid for 6 months

Wait for the approval, the terms will be stated there, whether they are allowing the 6 months, or lesser .. (as may happen .. )

DP approval process depends on ICA/MOM, and you can't predict now .. 

Generally, it should be pretty straightforward. And there have been very low amount of DP for newborns not approved.

Cheers


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you


----------

